# Planning a camping trip across Canada?



## camp219

My friends and i are planning a trip, that will take us out east all the way west for next summer, I am looking for suggestions on where to stop and camp , to attractions along the way, looking for the very scenic route, also if some one knows of some good travel resources online that would be great.


----------



## campingforfun

The "transcanada" is basically the route you would take if you were travelling from the east coast of Canada to the west.

It is officially know as "The Trans-Canada Highway" and is the longest national road in the world. Each section of the highway may have a local number as well depending on what city or area it may pass.

It is somewhat of a unique highway in that in some spots you can choose to travel on one of two roads. So one may be more scenic and in fact longer in mileage while the other way may be a very busy highway.

The official government site is found at
http://www.tc.gc.ca/mediaroom/backgrounders/b04-R007e.htm

But there is another site, also, which is privately owned but the owners have done a terrific job of adding things to do and see along the way, the cities involved and basically a trip planner.
http://www.tc.gc.ca/mediaroom/backgrounders/b04-R007e.htm


----------



## camp219

*Reply:*

Thank you campingforfun. This information is really helpful. Your detailed answer is really appreciate able and my all friends liked this answer. Keep on doing your excellent work we need guidance of senior capers like you.


----------



## grace

What a terrific link about the TransCanada Highway. I have traveled the one that goes through Ohio, Illinois, and Michigan. It been several years since I drove it. _TransCanada sounds wonderful. I hope your adventures take you there and beyond._


----------



## campfire

Thanks for the link and route you suggested . I am going to note it . It will really be helpful for us when we plan to visit and camping in Canada .


----------



## glfortner

Is that the highway that the young man with cancer ran to raise cancer awarenes--I think his name was Terry something? It was quite some time ago, but I thought it was very inspiring.


----------



## firesinden

A couple of recommendations on the east coast of Canada (if you prefer more natural settings--hiking etc). The national parks are your best bet. Fundy in Southern New Brunswick, Kouchibouguac in Eastern New Brunswick, PEI National Park and Cape Breton Highlands are all great. Most offer some serviced sights, are quiet and offer great hiking and biking as well as beautiful scenery. I do recommend reservations as they tend to fill up early.


----------

